# Levitation Photography



## Heitz

I swear you guys - this was real.  Yea, my wife can levitate.  No tricks.  And I'll tell ya... sometimes her ability really gets to me.  (but sometimes it has its advantages, too!)


----------



## shootermcgavin

That is pretty good.


----------



## 889Media

Still thinks the top of her feet, or the side facing down in the picture, looks like a Photoshop gone to quick. But nice to see some levitation photos where the subject actually looks like something other than a jump! ^^


----------



## 889Media

Another thing... this is a shot of like some meditation lift off or something. It is more fun seeing photos where the subject is doing something different, and just suddenly loose gravity  Like in your photo, of your wife... put her in the kitchen or somewhere else where she actually belongs, and shoot her trying to get back down to the sink to do the dishes or cooking your dinner from mid air 

Oh...and I was kidding about the gender thing, but you get the idea


----------



## McNugget801

889Media said:


> Still thinks the top of her feet, or the side facing down in the picture, looks like a Photoshop gone to quick. But nice to see some levitation photos where the subject actually looks like something other than a jump! ^^



really?
I prefer a jump shot when done well.


----------



## Robin Usagani

Thats not even a perfect lotus position.


----------



## Heitz

Schwetty, you need to photoshop some glowing orbs in your hands.  Or better yet, glowing orbs hovering above your hands.


----------



## Robin Usagani

I dont like photoshopping my shot.  I want to leave this photo SOOC  



Heitz said:


> Schwetty, you need to photoshop some glowing orbs in your hands.  Or better yet, glowing orbs hovering above your hands.


----------



## 889Media

McNugget801 said:


> Really?
> I prefer a jump shot when done well.



Maybe should put it a little different! Too many went crazy with the "levitation" after it got famous this summer. But most people started shooting pictures of them self, their friends or families - having people jumping like crazy. Internet was all of a sudden full of photos of people jumping, and everybody called their shots "levitation" something. Think that someone with almost the whole body tensed up from a jump, have little or nothing to do with levitation!

BUT... I totally agree with you on the "when done well" part, that the "real deal" with no cheating in PS creates the best results


----------



## tevo

889Media said:


> Another thing... this is a shot of like some meditation lift off or something. It is more fun seeing photos where the subject is doing something different, and just suddenly loose gravity  Like in your photo, of your wife... *put her in the kitchen or somewhere else where she actually belongs*, and shoot her trying to get back down to the sink to do the dishes or cooking your dinner from mid air
> 
> Oh...and I was kidding about the gender thing, but you get the idea



That moment when you L:lmao:L uncontrollably


----------



## VannahRose143

Now does this contest allow photoshopping or not?


----------



## tevo

VannahRose143 said:


> Now does this contest allow photoshopping or not?




If you can levitate without photoshop, then you can have first place. But I would strongly recommend joining the Fantastic 4 or something..


----------



## shootermcgavin

I'm curious how these were done, in the way I have seen levitation on the internet done this pose would be very hard...  I can't do it either way because I don't think my legs would work like that, but still curious...


----------



## cguron

Joining late, but have a question.  How come no shadow and no reflection on the hardwood floor. Another problem, shoes are so close to her.  Nothing but photoshop tirckery.


----------



## Starskream666

tevo said:


> VannahRose143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now does this contest allow photoshopping or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can levitate without photoshop, then you can have first place. But I would strongly recommend joining the Fantastic 4 or something..
Click to expand...


You do know you just jump in the air then take the photo right? you aren't meant to digitally grab your self and pull yourself up a few feet on photoshop...


----------



## Heitz

No no I swear - no photoshop.  She can actually levitate!  The reason there is no shadow on the floor is because she also casts no shadow, nor does she cast a reflection in mirrors.  [For those of you who are confused, yes this was absolutely photoshopped.]


----------



## alymariephotography

A very nice editing or a great shot.. i like it


----------



## LannyTyndall

so amazing and hangsome!


----------



## jaicatalano

I love playing with levitation photography. I want to photograph myself close to the ceiling and tell my wife she keeps driving me up the wall.


----------



## JAC526

Schwettylens said:


> Thats not even a perfect lotus position.



Dude put some pants on.  Geez.


----------



## yv0nne

Changing the bulb is easy when you can float


----------



## StillCapture

Schwettylens - good job   The shadow on wall with the multi light source gives every reason to believe you were really there levitating .  The pants being relaxed on bottom is another thing, that's so cool.


----------



## rexbobcat

Starskream666 said:


> tevo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VannahRose143 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now does this contest allow photoshopping or not?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can levitate without photoshop, then you can have first place. But I would strongly recommend joining the Fantastic 4 or something..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do know you just jump in the air then take the photo right? you aren't meant to digitally grab your self and pull yourself up a few feet on photoshop...
Click to expand...


That, or you prop yourself up with something and then take a photo of you and the background and mask out the prop in PS


----------



## ronlane

He's been practicing flying but the landings are killing me.




IMG_4991 by Ron_Lane, on Flickr


----------



## AaronLLockhart

cguron said:


> Joining late, but have a question.  How come no shadow and no reflection on the hardwood floor. Another problem, shoes are so close to her.  Nothing but photoshop tirckery.




Levitation shots are very simple. You take two images with the camera on tripod. One with the rear of their butt sitting on a chair, and one of the room with nothing in it. Then you just overlay each image as two layers, and remove the chair, or in this case, everything except for the subject.

These shots are super cool, but it was probably one of the very first things I learned. We used to do these shots with people in fields or pastures reaching towards the sun standing on a step ladder, and then removing the ladder in post,  looks like they were levitating toward the sun.

Great stuff.


----------



## daveinoz

Awesome photo - too new to photography to even try and guess how you did it but I like the shot! Except the door knob on the left has me intrigued. Does it have anything to o with it or am I just imaginating?


----------



## Tight Knot

My Kid loves his hang-time. But he needs a broom.


----------



## Heitz

daveinoz said:


> Awesome photo - too new to photography to even try and guess how you did it but I like the shot! Except the door knob on the left has me intrigued. Does it have anything to o with it or am I just imaginating?



Nope, nothing to do with the door knob!


----------



## SuperPham

Hahah.  This is a great capture!


----------



## deeky

OK, I'll throw in, only because I just happened to catch a levitation shot this weekend.  Really, no photoshop in creating the levitation.  The real trick was keeping him out of the powerlines overhead.  




IMG_0718a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr


----------



## Tight Knot

deeky said:


> OK, I'll throw in, only because I just happened to catch a levitation shot this weekend.  Really, no photoshop in creating the levitation.  The real trick was keeping him out of the powerlines overhead.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_0718a1 by breckmiller, on Flickr




Very cute shot.


----------



## timnottphotography

My dog was abducted by aliens..never saw him again.


----------



## Tight Knot

timnottphotography said:


> My dog was abducted by aliens..never saw him again.
> 
> View attachment 19887


Very cool.


----------



## Leehman

Not sure if this fits the levitation rules, but he is up in the air......................


Regards, 
Leehman


----------



## Leehman

Tight Knot said:


> My Kid loves his hang-time. But he needs a broom.


Fun photo thanks for posting.


----------



## Heitz

timnottphotography said:


> My dog was abducted by aliens..never saw him again.
> 
> View attachment 19887




Here's a suggestion.  Photoshop: erase the shadow via clone stamp.  quick select the dog.  Raise dog a few 'feet' off the ground.  If you want to get even more creative, you could add a lighting effect on the dog's face to give the impression that something off-screen is doing the levitating/abduction/dognapping


----------



## bleeblu

Sol by Mark Harless, on Flickr
Sol by Mark Harless, on Flickr



We Share The Same Soul by Mark Harless, on Flickr



Daydream by Mark Harless, on Flickr



The Ease of Falling by Mark Harless, on Flickr


----------



## Heitz

Countdown to BleeBlu getting yelled at for posting someone else's pictures:  3.....2.....


----------



## bleeblu

Still waiting for the countdown to start. Where's the timer?


----------



## Heitz

hahaha.  I'm surprised.  Usually its less than 5 minutes before a lynching posse presents itself.


----------



## bleeblu

Well you should check out my website 

Under Construction - Conceptual


----------



## yerlem

well, bleebu, you have posted those quite a few times but, DAMN THEY ARE GOOD


----------



## bleeblu

Lol, sorry. I don't have very many good photos so there's never much of anything new to share.


----------



## JonathanElvester




----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography

Hmm, people still post here, but they dont post it into the photo themes about levitation?


----------



## WillieShelton

bleeblu said:


> The Ease of Falling by Mark Harless, on Flickr



AWESOME!


----------



## swiftparkour94

This was my first attempt at it ever and i didn't have a tripod, so the slightest bump made me have to do at least 7 hours worth of fixing it, believe me or not. I was sorta noobish with editing then


----------



## swiftparkour94

I hope this counts as levitation....not too much of it but it looks cool  shot on my gopro with it on the clamp mount


----------



## sydneykimi

wow you guys made the levitation look so real lol nice job


----------



## Heitz

swiftparkour94 said:


> I hope this counts as levitation....not too much of it but it looks cool  shot on my gopro with it on the clamp mount
> 
> View attachment 20367



I like this, but hate the vignette.  can you also brighten it up? this is like a salvadore dali in the kitchen.


----------



## Heitz

swiftparkour94 said:


> View attachment 20366 This was my first attempt at it ever and i didn't have a tripod, so the slightest bump made me have to do at least 7 hours worth of fixing it, believe me or not. I was sorta noobish with editing then



The trick with 'levitation photography' is to mask the way the person is 'levitating'.  here, its pretty obvious that you've jumped.


----------



## swiftparkour94

Heitz said:
			
		

> The trick with 'levitation photography' is to mask the way the person is 'levitating'.  here, its pretty obvious that you've jumped.



No, it's the same exact thing


----------



## swiftparkour94

Heitz said:
			
		

> I like this, but hate the vignette.  can you also brighten it up? this is like a salvadore dali in the kitchen.



No thanks, I loved the look as well as many others


----------



## Vagabond Photos

Lemme know what you think!



Take a look at my page and maybe like it??
Griffith Jones Photography | Facebook


----------



## Vagabond Photos

I hope I did this right, lemme know what you think?

View attachment 21192

And take a look at my page maybe?
Griffith Jones Photography | Facebook


----------



## Steve5D

So how's it done?


----------



## ndancona

Love your shot and it inspired me to try one of my own.


----------



## Heitz

ndancona said:


> Love your shot and it inspired me to try one of my own.
> 
> View attachment 48859



You added his shadow in PS, right?  It doesn't seem to quite agree with the shadow from the chair.


----------



## ndancona

yes i added the shadow i PS.  I tried to keep the same trajectory but I agree it's not perfect.  However it is much more compelling with this weak shadow than without it.


----------



## unpopular

i swear to god i wish this trend would end already.


----------



## thomaspaker

This is preety good. Its looking amezing.


----------



## Modifeye

On top of Mt. St Piran in Lake Louise Alberta. 




Different edit on this one
"Float On"


----------



## Tight Knot

Love both of these!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sudomark3

Well, this is simply epic. Respected the hard work of the photographer too,


----------



## hamlet

Bravo sir, very well done.


----------



## Heitz

Nice job!!!!


----------



## TheFotog

Haha, nice one!


----------



## AmandaRobinson

i like the pic. its beautiful.


----------



## TWright33

Well, this is my first post and my first "levitation" picture to shoot.

I am currently teaching myself photography.

This was done in Gimp, and I have very little if any at all editing background


----------



## jfrabat

Modifeye said:


> On top of Mt. St Piran in Lake Louise Alberta.
> View attachment 57430
> View attachment 57429
> 
> Different edit on this one
> "Float On"
> View attachment 57428
> View attachment 57427




That is just awesome!


----------



## manicmike

Modifeye said:


> On top of Mt. St Piran in Lake Louise Alberta.
> View attachment 57430
> View attachment 57429
> 
> Different edit on this one
> "Float On"
> View attachment 57428
> View attachment 57427



Where'd her right arm go?


----------



## binga63

an old one



Float 3 by Chris Crossley, on Flickr


----------



## L.Ray

Perfect lol


----------



## Modifeye

manicmike said:


> Modifeye said:
> 
> 
> 
> On top of Mt. St Piran in Lake Louise Alberta.
> View attachment 57430
> View attachment 57429
> 
> Different edit on this one
> "Float On"
> View attachment 57428
> View attachment 57427
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where'd her right arm go?
Click to expand...


Look closely around her forehead. She is using her right arm/hand as a visor over her eyes, looking out into the distance.


----------



## Vince.1551

Wow how you guys do that? I need to learn more about PS I supposed -.-'


----------



## TWright33




----------



## Darkershadesofbrown

One I took a few days ago


----------



## VHSBlood

I took this one like Freshman year of HS. PLEASE excuse the over editing haha i was really into that sorta thing at the time. 


that apple one is amazing btw.


----------



## agp

TWright33 said:


> View attachment 69008



Awesome!


----------



## ndancona

First Flight by Nick D&#x27;Ancona Photography, on Flickr


----------



## kashifkhan

hi.

   That is fairly good i like it , i am a wedding photographer and i really like the pic .


----------

